# ID Apple/ICloud et sessions Mac



## brunowajskop (23 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour. Comment faire, lorsque l'on possède un Mac partagé dans une   famille (avec deux sessions utilisateurs mais une seule bibliothèque   iTunes partagée), et que l'on a deux appareils iOS (par ex un iPhone et 1   iPad) pour:

1) partager la même bibliothèque musicale [qui possède un identifiant   d'achat Apple ID) sur les 3 appareils (le Mac et les 2 iOs)
2) avoir des comptes iCloud distincts pour que les calendriers se   mettent à jour pour chaque utilisateur (pour chaque session sur le Mac,   et pour chaque iOs séparément)

EN clair: Monsieur et Madame utilisent un Mac avec deux sessions   (Monsieur et Madame). La bibliothèque iTunes possède un identifiant   Apple au nom de Monsieur. Madame y accède depuis sa session puisque la bibliothèque iTunes est partagée

Monsieur possède un iPhone lié à sa bibliothèque iTunes. Il a acheté   quelques programmes et bcp de musique avec son iD Apple. Il a maintenant   une adresse e-mail iCloud

Madame peut-elle lier son iPad à la même bibliothèque   iTunes, mais néanmoins continuer à gérer ses calendriers propres (son   iCal de sa session Madame sur le Mac) ? Et utiliser un identifiant   iCloud distinct ?


----------

